# Best Places to Snowboard on the East Coast



## Guest

I was wondering if anyone had any reccomendations on good places to snowboard on the east coast. Ive been to Mt Snow, Okemo, Sundown(really small) but im looking for something different. Any suggestions?


----------



## PaoloSmythe

the best place on the east?

probably as far west as you can get!


----------



## sedition

MPD, I read it quick, but how did you *NOT* mention Sunday River? That is the grand daddy of the entire east coast. Nothing compares to it.


----------



## Guest

You can't go wrong with Jay Peak, no doubt in my mind. And if you want to get adventurous, I suggest Sugarloaf. 

And don't forget to hit up Mt. Washington at the end of the season. Tuckerman's ftw!


----------



## Bagels

I like Stratton


----------



## Guest

jay peak, sunday river, and killington are my top 3.
jay peak is probably my favorite, it gets the most snow in the east but its damn cold.
all three have a great variety of terrain and and quality snow for the east.


----------



## T.J.

Jay, sunday river, killington (fuck the haters, yes it gets crowded)


----------



## T.J.

i remember liking Loon in NH a lot too.


----------



## Guest

*Sugarbush*

Was at Sugarbush last year first time, during N.H. school holiday...was suprised it was not crowded and got a 12" dump. Was so impressed I'm bringing my family back again this year. Stayed at Killington the previous year..enjoyed it, but if you don't get a dump it gets real icy...Jay Peak rocks too...and being Canadian..I agree...French Chica is sooo sexy!..don't forget Mt. Sutton and Owl's Head just over the border from Jay..Mt. Sutton has great glades!


----------



## Guest

Stratton is a pretty fun mountain. Decent park too.


----------



## Dcp584

All you guys are crazy. The best riding on the east is by far Liberty, Come on 15 second runs ice or hardpack 3 mile long lift lines OHHHH YEA!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

If your a park rat...shred the sickest park around at LOON in NH. If you want big mountains lots of eyecandy decent conditions 100's of trails Sunday River in ME or Killington VT, Wanna dedicated park lift go to Waterville Valley in NH, or Rip the super pipe at Okemo. You want smallish but a lot fun and a decent park Gunstock in NH, or super sick trees and snow check out Stowe...its endless really it but that's my 2 pennies...enjoy!


----------



## Guest

ive been to White Face and it was great, but it didnt come close to Tremblant, absolute amazing, and dont be worried, most french-canadians especially in that area speak english fluently. 
Tremblant is my must hit place every year, if i make it to vermont or the Adirondacks its nice, but given the choice, Tremblant hands down.


----------



## Guest

Well, I can't speak from experience, but this year Transworld reviewed their top five picks for East Coast resorts as voted on by readers.

Here's a short summary of each writeup done by TransWorld.

1 *Loon Mountain, New Hampshire*
This seems to be an obvious choice as far as the East Coast is concerned. Transworld reviews it as having "everything from excellent food, to speedy lifts, dependable snow quality, and a welcoming vibe..." plus "top-class accomadations" or "cheap lodging, drinks and food" only a 25 minute drive away. It has a 3600 foot park, also rated number 1 in TWs review, along with "side-of-the-trail jibs and secret lines" to keep you busy. If your not ready for hardcore park shredding, work up your skills at their Burton Progression Park. And if you're into it, try their Super Pipe. It's also rated the best East Coast pipe by TW.

2 *Okemo, Vermont*
Okemo has a selection of great parks, pipes and terrain. The near by town offers riders cheap accomadations and a great local shop. It's pipe is rated number two by TW aswell.

3 *Mont Tremblant, Quebec, Canada*
2000+ feet of vertical and over 94 trails should be enough to keep anyone occupied. After a long day of shredding, check out the village with bars hotels and retaraunts. 

4 *Sunday River, Maine*
This season Sunday River "stepped up their game" offering "more time to their parks and pipes. It's located a short time from a local town "which offers all the necassary amenities for a weekend shred getaway."

5 *Waterville Valley, New Hampshire*
Waterville is said to be a great overall resort known for it's parks and pipes. The nearby town of Plymouth offers cheap hotels, drinks and food. TW rates its park number 2.


----------



## Guest

NH got game...Great ice coast rep!!!


----------



## lopro

Dope guys. Thanks for all this feedback. I've done the typical Mt. Snow, Okemo, and Killington trips. I've hit Jay Peak once which had some epic fresh powder. 

I've been to New Hampshire once to ride Attitash. A little crew of friends made it a good time. I have to try and check out Loon, the progression park sounds awesome. Those huge kickers at these other parks mess with my head, haha.


----------



## Guest

I'm partial to okemo


----------



## Guest

I think this is a trick question.... The answer is, Vail. Just a short plane ride away.


----------



## vandal

is it me....or is stowe website not showing the 1 day lift pass price???
PS: also, does it have night skiing?


----------



## flex

You're right their site hasn't posted the price for single day lift tickets. If I remember correctly they were $85-90 last year for weekends.

They do have night skiing, only saturday's on the gondola


----------



## vandal

thats the price of my right arm!!!

are there any other resorts with night skiing in the NY adirondack region, or upper VT ??

btw thnx for the reply flex


----------



## flex

No other places in ny or vermont that I know of. NJ has 2 mountains with night skiing mountain creek and hidden valley.

Jiminy Peak in Massachusetts has night skiing 2.


----------



## Guest

camelback in pa has lights


----------



## Bagels

Mt Wachusett in MA has night skiing, along with Gunstock in NH


----------



## T.J.

stowe is stupid expensive for a day pass. thats why i wont go there, i dont care how good the mountain is. 

as far as night riding almost every place in PA that i know of has night riding. i dont know of any place in VT


----------



## Dcp584

Bolton Valley has night riding. It's right outside of Burlington.


----------



## Vlaze

This is entirely based on my 1st or 2nd time on these mountains:

Stratton - Typical VT mountain with good descent, decent runs, nothing impressive but nothing terrible either.

SugarBush - First time there it was pounding in snow, I actually was riding in real POW for 3/4 of the day shredding it up since it was coming down all week long. Very country oriented place and service all around, friendly people. Me and my bro gave it two thumbs up and plan on going there twice this year.

Killington - Expensive but really, so is a lot of VT in general, the difference is in what 10-20 dollars? Long long lonnnng trails if you like to explore around and not all about park, big plus. Lines got crowded sometimes but nothing out of norm.

Mt Snow - Been there 15 years ago and last year to give it one last try, same impression both times. Way hard packed, icy, and lifts seem to be placed in odd out of reach areas at the bottom of the mountain resulting in me having to kick it over a ways (just my 2 cents). Never tried the park. Won't be a third time

Okemo - Good food, good lifts, mountain overall good versatile runs. This was in mid march of '07 so it was sunny out all day long and warm, so it got mushy at the end of the day and not all runs were open. Overall a good resort and would go back again.

Waschusett, MA - Mountain wise, nothing bad, another typical decent size mountain for anyone in the area since there is nothing better in distance unless you travel up to VT. Cons, pay for parking, (15 or 25 I can't recall, should be free so they fail there) unless you park at the very very bottom where the buses do. Prices as well for a resort of that size contrast to ones I've been to in NY for that size, overpriced. Moutain is good, prices a killer.


----------



## Guest

Vlaze said:


> This is entirely based on my 1st or 2nd time on these mountains:
> 
> Stratton - Typical VT mountain with good descent, decent runs, nothing impressive but nothing terrible either.
> 
> SugarBush - First time there it was pounding in snow, I actually was riding in real POW for 3/4 of the day shredding it up since it was coming down all week long. Very country oriented place and service all around, friendly people. Me and my bro gave it two thumbs up and plan on going there twice this year.
> 
> Killington - Expensive but really, so is a lot of VT in general, the difference is in what 10-20 dollars? Long long lonnnng trails if you like to explore around and not all about park, big plus. Lines got crowded sometimes but nothing out of norm.
> 
> Mt Snow - Been there 15 years ago and last year to give it one last try, same impression both times. Way hard packed, icy, and lifts seem to be placed in odd out of reach areas at the bottom of the mountain resulting in me having to kick it over a ways (just my 2 cents). Never tried the park. Won't be a third time
> 
> Okemo - Good food, good lifts, mountain overall good versatile runs. This was in mid march of '07 so it was sunny out all day long and warm, so it got mushy at the end of the day and not all runs were open. Overall a good resort and would go back again.
> 
> Waschusett, MA - Mountain wise, nothing bad, another typical decent size mountain for anyone in the area since there is nothing better in distance unless you travel up to VT. Cons, pay for parking, (15 or 25 I can't recall, should be free so they fail there) unless you park at the very very bottom where the buses do. Prices as well for a resort of that size contrast to ones I've been to in NY for that size, overpriced. Moutain is good, prices a killer.


Wachusett is definitely way overpriced (though I don't ever remember paying for parking, and I used to go there all the time). It's really only worth it if you live nearby and want to ride ALL DAY. But it's where I learned so it'll always have a special place in my heart. Ralph's Run FTW!


----------



## Bagels

My season pass for Wachusett was only $200. It allows me to ride every night, which is the only times I can go. When I go to Stratton or Okemo, I get huge discounts when I show them my season pass. For Stratton, I get the x2 card which gives you $10 off holidays, $20 off weekends, $30 off week days, and 1 lift ticket. This is going to save me over $100 easily when I go there this winter. 

Actually.... this is straight from the Wachusett website.


> OKEMO
> • Wachusett Gold, Silver and Bronze holders will receive 50% off the regular price of an Adult Full day lift ticket Monday through Friday, non-holiday and $15 off a regular price ticket weekends and holidays. Present your valid pass at Mountain Services Center located at the Okemo Clock Tower base area and at the Jackson Gore base area.
> 
> STRATTON MOUNTAIN
> • Wachusett Century Pass holders will receive the Stratton X2 Cards (formerly Express Cards). X2 Cards give you:
> o $10 off Holidays
> o $20 off Weekends
> o $30 off Weekdays
> 
> SUGARBUSH
> • Three great ways to save at Sugarbush (at ticket window)!
> o Kids Ski & Ride Free with the purchase of an adult ticket!
> o Young Adults ski & ride for $32/day All-Mountain, All the time! Wachusett passholders who are ages 13-18 qualify. No parent ticket purchase required. Represents a 30-50% savings off prices at the ticket window.
> o Adults save too! 15% off Weekends and holidays; 25% off midweek non-holiday.
> 
> JAY PEAK
> • On Saturdays, Sundays and holiday periods (as defined by each resort), MOD passholders will receive $15 of the cost of a full-day lift ticket.
> • During non-holiday dates, Monday through Friday, passholders will receive 50% off full-day/full-price lift ticket.(*)
> • Discounts apply only on days and times that your season pass is valid at your home resort.


EDIT: I have never had to pay to park.........


----------



## jpfaherty2

Wachusett has a 3 pass for 100 bucks, can't beat that with a stick. Snows here, get stoked


----------



## Guest

Stowe, while expensive is easily the best place I've boarded in the east. It's like it was made for the snowboarder with plenty of nice wide runs to rip up and a pretty decent vertical which means you're not constantly on the lifts!

A lot of people have lamented Jay Peak. I'd say Yes, it's a good mountain, Yes, it gets a TONNE of snow (there's the infamous Jay Peak cloud that constantly drops snow on the place - I've never seen it on a clear day....I don't think they exist!), No, it's not flashy and overpriced, BUT, they get as much wind as they get snow, meaning one side of the mountain is usually an ice rink! Plus, the tram that takes you to the very peak is slow and there are only 2 trams, so the waits can be brutal! Still, hit this on a powder day (or after a week of solid snow - Aril 07 was the best conditions I've seen in the east. Jay got 8ft inthe first couple of weeks of the month!) and it's SWEET!

Mont-Tremblant, north of Montreal is an Intrawest resort with a real party atmosphere and more french chicks than you could shake a baguette at! It can get crowded, it ain't cheap (though nothing compared to Stowe now, especially with the recent decline of the C$) but the runs are long, snow is plentiful, infrastucture is excellent and there are some kick-ass runs to be found!

I hear Sugarbush, Vt is a snowboarder's paradise and some friends and I will be hitting Le Massif near Quebec City in a couple of weeks. That's meant be awesome with all the runs running down to shore of the St Lawrence.


----------



## Guest

Wow, so I've read through all of these replies and nobody had mentioned Bretton Woods or Cannon Mountain. I used to live in Littleton, NH, and would get the Bold & Beautiful pass for mid week on those two mountains. Cannon is pretty amazing, so long as its not windy, and tends to have 3-4" more show than the other areas after a storm. Bretton Woods is family orientated, but is a great substitute if Cannon is cold and/or windy. I was last there in 2004 and they both used to have a 2 for 1 day every week.


----------



## Guest

Just picked up my pass to Okemo-Stratton-Sunapee for $300. Try beating that one. AND on top of that I get ridiculous discounts at another 8 mountains or so.


----------



## Guest

Cannon is a pretty cool mountain and they have a lot of mid-week deals, like 2 for 1 and resident discounts. Its location also gives it what seems like a few extra inches of snow when others don't get as much.

Loon is usually my fall back just because everything about it is pretty easy; parking, ticket kiosk, lifts, whatever, it just seems like you can get in the parking lot and be on the top of the mountain within 10 minutes of turning off the car.

I've never been up to Jay Peak but that's on my list this year.

Living for a year in Colorado has totally spoiled me to the point where I shell out the extra cash for the plane ride out there twice a year when the snow here back east isn't so great.


----------



## Guest

Trace63 said:


> Just picked up my pass to Okemo-Stratton-Sunapee for $300. Try beating that one. AND on top of that I get ridiculous discounts at another 8 mountains or so.


College pass FTW.

Going to pick mine up on Saturday at Okemo. Just a wee bit excited.


----------



## Guest

if you decide to go out west a little try snowshoe west virginia


----------



## Guest

Trace63 said:


> Just picked up my pass to Okemo-Stratton-Sunapee for $300. Try beating that one. AND on top of that I get ridiculous discounts at another 8 mountains or so.



How did you get that deal!

I paid $300 to Wachusett for the season, sweet deal is that my health insurance reimburses $200 of that!


----------



## Guest

CapitalEast said:


> ....sweet deal is that my health insurance reimburses $200 of that!


Now that is sweet. Care to elaborate? I can understand a health insurer reimbursing for an activity that would improve your health, but I know snowboarding cost my BC/BS carrier around $150K for a shoulder rebuild and the related physical therapy.


----------



## Guest

davis said:


> Now that is sweet. Care to elaborate? I can understand a health insurer reimbursing for an activity that would improve your health, but I know snowboarding cost my BC/BS carrier around $150K for a shoulder rebuild and the related physical therapy.




Yeah I dont really understand it either, I feel like i have a better chance of needing more medical treatment than being in top physical shape snowboarding but either way... my health insurer Fallon (Central MA based) does reimburse it.

see the link for details 

FCHP Ski Free


----------



## Felice

You might want to consider Mont Tremblant or Le Massif if you want something different, but nice.


----------



## agoodwin727

im rockin sunday river every week, seeing as i like an hour and a half south of it. it's freaking insane. I'm also spending a week at sugarloaf next month, so pretty stoked for that. Can't say ive been on a mountain outside of maine though


----------



## SPAZ

mpdsnowman said:


> Killington is a classic mountain...classic in skiers. Thats what it was built on and by. It is expensive but is considered by many to be the elite jewel of Vermont. Its crowded, it aint cheap...but its killington. Personally I like the Pico peak better which is an attached mountain.


pico is nicer- no lines and no snotty out-of-towners! but they disparately need a real park!!!


----------



## lopro

Pico is definitely worth it for shorter lines and less tourists in the place. I always get great vibes at Loon but I'm biased and I've always been there when it got dumped on. Not much to say about Jay that hasn't been said already, props to the infamous Jay Cloud. I'll toss in Mt. Washington for that 'east coast backcountry' vibe. Challenging hike, nice steeps, and if you are lucky good snow to rip on your way back down to the parking lot.


----------



## Guest

Bagels said:


> I like Stratton


Same. That's where we go on the weekends. I also like killington when it's not to crowded and if I go for the weekend Stowe is nice.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ive been at mt snow for the past three years and for park i personally love it. we actually get a lot of good snow throughout the season too with some good trees to ride. sure there are def days when its a little icy but what mtn isnt on the east coast?? all in all after riding there 130+ days for three years straight i think the snow is awesome and the park is one of the best on the east coast.


----------



## Guest

If your in New Hampshire Wildcat mountain is where its at. and If Vermont is where you find yourself. Smugglers notch and Jaypeak are tits.


----------



## Guest

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ive been at mt snow for the past three years and for park i personally love it. we actually get a lot of good snow throughout the season too with some good trees to ride. sure there are def days when its a little icy but what mtn isnt on the east coast?? all in all after riding there 130+ days for three years straight i think the snow is awesome and the park is one of the best on the east coast.


I was gonna start doing daily bus trips this year rather then driving up and they go to Mt Snow on Saturdays.


----------



## chupacabraman

Le Massif or Mont St. Anne
the best of Quebec


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

MQue said:


> I was gonna start doing daily bus trips this year rather then driving up and they go to Mt Snow on Saturdays.


what company is running that? I used a company last season, I forgot the name of it currently, I have to look for the flyer...Yea its better than driving, Have a safety meeting at 3am:cheeky4:, get on the bus at 4am and you're there by 8am (usually)

And the luxury kicks in when you don't have to drive back for a day trip...you can relax, tell stories of the day or sleep and of course watch the snowboard vids onboard


----------



## Guest

A shop called emilios, they do stratton and snow leaves queens and manhattan.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

yup on queens blvd.....in forest hills.....their day/weekend trips are good, I don't like the shop though, Have you been there? its very small and limited and prices are steep


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

MQue said:


> I was gonna start doing daily bus trips this year rather then driving up and they go to Mt Snow on Saturdays.


nice, by mid-late november im up there everyday till late april.


----------



## MrSlacker

I been going w/ Emilios for 2 seasons already and they arent bad. What i hate is you gotta be on the bus at 4pm... which means you gotta stop riding around 3:20 to give yourself enough time to pack and everything. BUT, not having to drive home for 4 hours after a day of shredding is awesome!


----------



## Guest

JohnnyBlaze said:


> yup on queens blvd.....in forest hills.....their day/weekend trips are good, I don't like the shop though, Have you been there? its very small and limited and prices are steep


NAh I've never been to the store just use it for the trips.



MrSlacker said:


> I been going w/ Emilios for 2 seasons already and they arent bad. What i hate is you gotta be on the bus at 4pm... which means you gotta stop riding around 3:20 to give yourself enough time to pack and everything. BUT, not having to drive home for 4 hours after a day of shredding is awesome!


YEah that blows I wouldn't mind if it left at 4:30 or so but the price for not having to drive back is priceless.


----------



## Guest

Check out this link on snowboardingQA. They discuss a couple of east coast resorts that might be helpful to you if you are coming from the South like Georgia or Florida (where I live).


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> MPD, I read it quick, but how did you *NOT* mention Sunday River? That is the grand daddy of the entire east coast. Nothing compares to it.


Absolutely. Sunday River is hands down the best mountain on the U.S. eastern coast. Great deals, huge mountain, tons of variety, and not as crowded as VT comparables like Killington.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

JohnnyBlaze said:


> yup on queens blvd.....in forest hills.....their day/weekend trips are good, I don't like the shop though, Have you been there? its very small and limited and prices are steep


Emilios trips r awesome. the shop sux balls. they dont have no selection there. its mostly basic shit.
i dont mind waking up 3:20a.m. to get on the 4 a.m. bus but sometimes you have these fucking idiots that wont shut up when the rest of the bus is trying to get some sleep


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

I have vacation from work Dec 9th- Dec 15th. I wanted to possibly go somewhere for a few days to snowboard. How are the mountains this time of the season? I am in Delaware and the only snowboarding places relative close are places like Blue Mountain in PA. But since I am off for a few days was thinking of driving a bit somewhere better.

I am fairly new at boarding, only been going for 1 season. I can get down the mountain, carve, all the basic things. Even grabbed the back of my board off a ramp once AND landed :laugh: but thats about the extent of my skills. So I was just looking for something better, would like to try some more things such as more ramps and riding on rails, see how it goes. These are the mountains I was looking at, the cost per ticket (obviously I would get a few day pass but this is an idea of how much regular tickets cost) and how far away it is from my house. 

Jay Peak (Vermont)- $67. 397 miles, 8 hours 5min.
Sunday River (Maine)- $74 507 miles, 8 hours 35min
Stowe (Vermont)- $84 322 miles, 5 hours 22 min.
Loon (New Hampshire)- $73 456 miles, 7 hours 17 min.
Snowshoe (West Virginia)- $75 338 miles, 6 hours 30 min.

Based off the distances, $, my skills, what do you guys think would be the best choice? Are all of them even pretty good in early/mid december?


----------



## maybeitsjustme

sedition said:


> MPD, I read it quick, but how did you *NOT* mention Sunday River? That is the grand daddy of the entire east coast. Nothing compares to it.


Sunday River is my home mountain. It is winter heaven. The people are nice, the runs are long, and the snow is great. 

If you can venture a little further, be sure to hit Sugarloaf. 

These places are sick because you don't have to deal with all the tourists from NY. Take the ride and enjoy.


----------



## Guest

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> I have vacation from work Dec 9th- Dec 15th. I wanted to possibly go somewhere for a few days to snowboard. How are the mountains this time of the season? I am in Delaware and the only snowboarding places relative close are places like Blue Mountain in PA. But since I am off for a few days was thinking of driving a bit somewhere better.
> 
> I am fairly new at boarding, only been going for 1 season. I can get down the mountain, carve, all the basic things. Even grabbed the back of my board off a ramp once AND landed :laugh: but thats about the extent of my skills. So I was just looking for something better, would like to try some more things such as more ramps and riding on rails, see how it goes. These are the mountains I was looking at, the cost per ticket (obviously I would get a few day pass but this is an idea of how much regular tickets cost) and how far away it is from my house.
> 
> Jay Peak (Vermont)- $67. 397 miles, 8 hours 5min.
> Sunday River (Maine)- $74 507 miles, 8 hours 35min
> Stowe (Vermont)- $84 322 miles, 5 hours 22 min.
> Loon (New Hampshire)- $73 456 miles, 7 hours 17 min.
> Snowshoe (West Virginia)- $75 338 miles, 6 hours 30 min.
> 
> Based off the distances, $, my skills, what do you guys think would be the best choice? Are all of them even pretty good in early/mid december?


snowshoe is my home mountain i think it would be a good fit for u the trails are forgiving and the powder is soft if ur tring to practice new things like grabs and grinds it also has a sister mountain silver creek with night skiing so u can board all day if u want hope this helps


----------

